# Medical Aid Unit Coding for new & established patients



## DeborahASmith (Feb 27, 2008)

If a patient presents to our medical aid unit with a laceration of the right arm, and was seen a month or so prior with another issue, would I code this charge as an established patient?  We are not open 24 hrs. as an emergency room, we use the same two doctors on staff. Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Feb 27, 2008)

yes as an established patient is correct


----------



## codegirl0422 (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree, this is an established patient, for documenation refer to the E/M guidelines of the CPT book.


----------



## DeborahASmith (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thanks for your help!*

Thank you for confirming what I suspected.


----------

